# My First Sountrack. What do you think?



## bigidibo (Nov 25, 2018)

Hi there! Want to share with you my soundtrack I made for a short movie.
Lot of inspiration from King Arthur  

What do you think?


----------



## BenG (Nov 25, 2018)

Really enjoyed this and great work! Loved the instrumentation


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Nov 25, 2018)

Really good! Which libraries did you use?


----------



## bigidibo (Nov 25, 2018)

Thanks, Ben! Thanks, Paul! For the strings one of the older Spitfire libraries.. don't remember right now, other stuff is quite random, some from various samples, some stuff recorded.


----------



## Iskra (Nov 25, 2018)

Wonderful!
Has a Hedningarna vibe, but less electric


----------



## bigidibo (Nov 25, 2018)

Thanks, Iskra! I just youtubed them, never heard them before. Awesome stuff!! Gonna be on my playlist for a while  Thanks

And yes, after few tracks, there is something similar  

I like them!


----------

